# New loft in the making



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I am finally in a position to be able to add onto my loft. The loft I have now is facing to the north and I realize that is not the optimal direction. South is not good, considering where I am at, so I am going to turn the loft I have to face east and add about 13' x 6' onto the end of it. It will be open on the east side, with 1/4" hardware cloth and an avairy coming out of the front. I have a lot of ideas in my head (I actually go to sleep at night thinking of how I am going to do it) and I just hope I can get it put together. 

I already have the roof and the back, made out of a giant sliding garage door that I cut apart and reassembled into two pieces. I am going to set it on 4" . 4" treated posts and the floor is going to be good solid plywood, with around a 2' strip of the 1/4" hardware cloth on the back wall, directly under the perches. I will try to make sure I get pictures for everyone, when I get it finished. Hopefully, that will be sometime next month.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats on your loft project, a true labor of love, one thing I don't really get and this by no means is directed only at you, is why so many people try to re-invent the wheel when it was never broke in the first place? This is in regards to putting in mesh floors in lofts? This can only lead to heartache's and more troubles than you bargained for, do yourself a favor and put in a solid floor you won't regret it! The only place I would use a wire floor is in a fly pen, this is JMHO!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> I am finally in a position to be able to add onto my loft. The loft I have now is facing to the north and I realize that is not the optimal direction. South is not good, considering where I am at, so I am going to turn the loft I have to face east and add about 13' x 6' onto the end of it. It will be open on the east side, with 1/4" hardware cloth and an avairy coming out of the front. I have a lot of ideas in my head (I actually go to sleep at night thinking of how I am going to do it) and I just hope I can get it put together.
> 
> I already have the roof and the back, made out of a giant sliding garage door that I cut apart and reassembled into two pieces. I am going to set it on 4" . 4" treated posts and the floor is going to be good solid plywood, with around a 2' strip of the 1/4" hardware cloth on the back wall, directly under the perches. I will try to make sure I get pictures for everyone, when I get it finished. Hopefully, that will be sometime next month.


Be aware that while 1/4" hardware cloth will keep the critters out, it also won't let the poop through. Trust me, I know this from experience. You will end up with a real mess. I ran into this with the floors of some of my aviaries. I also put 1/4" hardware cloth on the floors of my breeding nestboxes. After this breeding season I am going to rip it out and replace it with 1/2" X 1" rabbit hutch screening.

...and you thought you covered every possible issue! Just more to keep you up late!  

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

learning said:


> Be aware that while 1/4" hardware cloth will keep the critters out, it also won't let the poop through. Trust me, I know this from experience. You will end up with a real mess. I ran into this with the floors of some of my aviaries. I also put 1/4" hardware cloth on the floors of my breeding nestboxes. After this breeding season I am going to rip it out and replace it with 1/2" X 1" rabbit hutch screening.
> 
> ...and you thought you covered every possible issue! Just more to keep you up late!
> 
> Dan


That being the case, then I may just install good plywood on the entire floor and just use a scraper. It should be that hard to scrape. I will use the hardware cloth for the front and for the aviary.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dy, You made my day you won't regret it! Please when you can don't forget to take pictures, we all just love pictures! Take your time, have fun, and get ready to enjoy many hours with your birds, I can sit for hours just watching them do their thing, it's amazing just how different each one really is so enjoy!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Dy, You made my day you won't regret it! Please when you can don't forget to take pictures, we all just love pictures! Take your time, have fun, and get ready to enjoy many hours with your birds, I can sit for hours just watching them do their thing, it's amazing just how different each one really is so enjoy!


I will make sure I get pictures. Like I said, Lord willing and the creeks don't rise, I will have it completed sometime next month. I can also set for hours and watch my birds interact with each other and with their surroundings.

Wow, I am a senior bird now. I feel so special. LOL


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

learning said:


> Be aware that while 1/4" hardware cloth will keep the critters out, it also won't let the poop through. Trust me, I know this from experience. You will end up with a real mess. I ran into this with the floors of some of my aviaries. I also put 1/4" hardware cloth on the floors of my breeding nestboxes. After this breeding season I am going to rip it out and replace it with 1/2" X 1" rabbit hutch screening.
> 
> ...and you thought you covered every possible issue! Just more to keep you up late!
> 
> Dan


Dan, you would think with all the experience on this site we could guide the new people so they would get it right the first time lol and yet we are still learning (no pun intended lol) things ourselves, the things that work and those that don't, thanks for the heads up on the small wire, I was lucky enough or cheap enough to put in the 1/2x1/2 mesh for the fly pen!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Dan, you would think with all the experience on this site we could guide the new people so they would get it right the first time lol and yet we are still learning (no pun intended lol) things ourselves, the things that work and those that don't, thanks for the heads up on the small wire, I was lucky enough or cheap enough to put in the 1/2x1/2 mesh for the fly pen!


My whole loft is covered with 1/2" by 1/2" (both lofts) and I've never had a problem. As long as it's a heavy gauge, nothing can crawl through it, (cept bugs) and nothing can tear through it.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention< Dan becareful of that 1/2x1" wire a raccoon could get your birds by reaching in and pulling them down! I'm sure you thought of that and our taking steps that that won't happen!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> My whole loft is covered with 1/2" by 1/2" (both lofts) and I've never had a problem. As long as it's a heavy gauge, nothing can crawl through it, (cept bugs) and nothing can tear through it.


Renee, you always say heavy gauge but really it never seems to be available on a local level, you almost always have to special order that kind of stuff and that can be very expensive Most of the wire we can get our hands on is the stuff that is stocked at our local "Tractor Supply store" or "Home Depot" and that is not a very heavy gauge wire! So if you have a secret sourse or supply please share it with us---pretty please!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Renee, you always say heavy gauge but really it never seems to be available on a local level, you almost always have to special order that kind of stuff and that can be very expensive Most of the wire we can get our hands on is the stuff that is stocked at our local "Tractor Supply store" or "Home Depot" and that is not a very heavy gauge wire! So if you have a secret sourse or supply please share it with us---pretty please!



We buy ours at the local Lowes and it's 20 gauge. I believe that they make flimsier stuff but that's not what we have available. I was just throwing that out there. I don't know if you could by 1/2 by 1/2 in "chicken wire" gauge (whatever that is) or not, but IF you can, lots of animals could just rip that right open and help themselves. 
I just know that the wire we use can not be easily broken unless you've got some wire cutters, and none of the critters around here carry those. 

Now, I'm not so sure about the "20 gauge"...........I can't even find the stuff on Lowes website.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

A lot of the 1/2 x 1/2 wire at Lowes and Home Depot and hardware stores is 19 gauge around here. Same with Tractor supply. Plenty strong enough.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> A lot of the 1/2 x 1/2 wire at Lowes and Home Depot and hardware stores is 19 gauge around here. Same with Tractor supply. Plenty strong enough.


Yep, think you're right and that's what we use.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> That being the case, then I may just install good plywood on the entire floor and just use a scraper. It should be that hard to scrape. I will use the hardware cloth for the front and for the aviary.



this is the kind of flooring i have in my loft (see attached) and you can buy them here: 

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...nt-ft1_poultry_housing_flooring;pgha2215.html

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...poultry_housing_flooring;pgha2215_HA2215.html

it's real easy to clean by just a waterhose, no scraping. the plastic thicknessis 1/2 inch gauge. a 1ft by 1ft square network of woods support it under and i can stand on it.

i have raccoons in my place but with the small clearance at the bottom edges of my loft they're not able to get through. about rats they cannot come closer 'coz i notice the raccoons are there every night thinking how they'll be able to snatch those birds...lol

the white wire mesh on the sides are shelvings that are available at hardware stores like lowe's or home depot.


kalapati
San Deigo
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks nice indeed, expensive but nice, but I would be cautious only because it is plastic and can be chewed through easier than wire, please let us know how this stands up over time say a year or so!

BTW-- you've done a nice job on your loft and I love your birds, they look GREAT!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, think you're right and that's what we use.


I'm sure glad were on the same page with the wire, I was thinking I had put down the wrong stuff lol, now I'm relieved, we all are using the same thing Amen for that!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I have settled on making the floor solid plywood, probable 3/4" thick. The front will be facing to the east and consist of a frame with the 1/4" hardware clotch stapled down to the front. I plan on bringing an aviary out the front, not sure how big that will be. I plan to start gathering my materials today.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't forget pictures Dyna!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> I have settled on making the floor solid plywood, probable 3/4" thick. The front will be facing to the east and consist of a frame with the 1/4" hardware clotch stapled down to the front. I plan on bringing an aviary out the front, not sure how big that will be. I plan to start gathering my materials today.


Might I suggest that you put a layer of Luuan over the plywood. You will find that over time the plywood will start chipping up due to the scraping. Luuan is an ultra smooth plywood variant that is usually used to skin the cheap, hollow interior doors that you see at Home Depot and such. It is moisture resistant and as smooth as glass. It is much less likely to chip up. It is very thin (probably an eighth of an inch or less) but works great overlayed over a plywood subfloor.

Just a suggestion.

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

learning said:


> Might I suggest that you put a layer of Luuan over the plywood. You will find that over time the plywood will start chipping up due to the scraping. Luuan is an ultra smooth plywood variant that is usually used to skin the cheap, hollow interior doors that you see at Home Depot and such. It is moisture resistant and as smooth as glass. It is much less likely to chip up. It is very thin (probably an eighth of an inch or less) but works great overlayed over a plywood subfloor.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Dan


Pictures will be forthcoming.

I will check out the Luuan, Learning. Since you mentioned it, I wonder if a cheaper floor, such as chipwood, overlaid with the Luuan, would do just as good a job? The main thing I was worried about was the moisture in the droppings. The Luuan should take care of that. What are your thoughts about that?


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

More thoughts*****

The part of the loft that I am going to add on is going to be based off of a giant sliding garage door that I acquired for cutting it in half and hauling it off. The two pieces are about 10.5' x 6.5' and are made out of wood, topped with good sheet metal siding. There is starfoam insulation on the inside and I plan to cover that with a wood siding, to add insulation and keep the starfoam from getting torn up.

I want the inside to be about 7' tall at the front and about 6' tall at the back. The loft will be facing east and I thought about overhaning about 6" on the back and leaving a small gap at the top, covered by 1/4" hardware cloth, for ventilation. The front will be open, covered by the 1/4" hardware cloth. I wonder if the 6" overhang will be enough to keep the rain out?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> Pictures will be forthcoming.
> 
> I will check out the Luuan, Learning. Since you mentioned it, I wonder if a cheaper floor, such as chipwood, overlaid with the Luuan, would do just as good a job? The main thing I was worried about was the moisture in the droppings. The Luuan should take care of that. What are your thoughts about that?


I have Luuan over a plywood subfloor throughout my loft and have had no problem with the moisture. It seems to be working great. It is realatively cheap ($9 per 4' X 8' sheet) and really makes cleaning a breeze.

Dan


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> More thoughts*****
> 
> The part of the loft that I am going to add on is going to be based off of a giant sliding garage door that I acquired for cutting it in half and hauling it off. The two pieces are about 10.5' x 6.5' and are made out of wood, topped with good sheet metal siding. There is starfoam insulation on the inside and I plan to cover that with a wood siding, to add insulation and keep the starfoam from getting torn up.
> 
> I want the inside to be about 7' tall at the front and about 6' tall at the back. The loft will be facing east and I thought about overhaning about 6" on the back and leaving a small gap at the top, covered by 1/4" hardware cloth, for ventilation. The front will be open, covered by the 1/4" hardware cloth. I wonder if the 6" overhang will be enough to keep the rain out?


I have a 12" overhang on all sides with ventilation underneath and I have not had any problems with rain or moisture coming in. I don't know if 6" would be enough or not.

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

learning said:


> I have a 12" overhang on all sides with ventilation underneath and I have not had any problems with rain or moisture coming in. I don't know if 6" would be enough or not.
> 
> Dan


I am going to have about a 12" drop in 6', so the angle is going to be pretty sharp. That should help a lot.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Something else I am wondering about is the size of the aviary. Should there be a minimum size for the aviary? I was actually planning to build an aviary across the entire front of the loft, which will be facing east. That would make it about 10.5' long and probably 5' deep.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> Something else I am wondering about is the size of the aviary. Should there be a minimum size for the aviary? I was actually planning to build an aviary across the entire front of the loft, which will be facing east. That would make it about *10.5' long *and probably *5' deep*.


*good* 

*bad* 

Don't make the aviary deeper than you can reach. The aviary on my hens section is just deep enough that they can get out of my reach and it doesn't take them long to learn that. They will go as far into the aviary as they can and just sit and look at me and DARE me to catch them.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> *good*
> 
> *bad*
> 
> Don't make the aviary deeper than you can reach. The aviary on my hens section is just deep enough that they can get out of my reach and it doesn't take them long to learn that. They will go as far into the aviary as they can and just sit and look at me and DARE me to catch them.


I see what you are saying. Do you have access to your aviary from outside and inside your loft? How do you have that set up?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> I see what you are saying. Do you have access to your aviary from outside and inside your loft? How do you have that set up?


It's the aviary on the Widowhood loft I'm talking about. There's a door to release them, but to get to the birds, I have to be inside the loft. The aviaries on my big loft are square and big enough that I can just climb right out into them.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> It's the aviary on the Widowhood loft I'm talking about. There's a door to release them, but to get to the birds, I have to be inside the loft. The aviaries on my big loft are square and big enough that I can just climb right out into them.


Do have pictures of these aviaries? I will go to your website and look there.

Congrats on winning the race yesterday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> Do have pictures of these aviaries? I will go to your website and look there.
> 
> Congrats on winning the race yesterday.


Thank you.
Yea, there's pics on the web site.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Thank you.
> Yea, there's pics on the web site.


I am poking around over there now. I will probably not be able to make mine big enough to crawl inside, but I will use something similar, square instead of tapered out to the front.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> *good*
> 
> *bad*
> 
> Don't make the aviary deeper than you can reach. The aviary on my hens section is just deep enough that they can get out of my reach and it doesn't take them long to learn that. They will go as far into the aviary as they can and just sit and look at me and DARE me to catch them.


Thanks for the advice, Renee. From looking at the pictures on your website, I have came to the conclusion that I will make the aviary about 4' deep. I was planning on making it the entire length of the loft, but if I do that, it will make it very hard to reach the birds, if the decide to stay away from the openings. I may make it a little shorter and build two doors on the inside and two doors on the outside. 

Right now, I have the birds launching out of the trap door in the original loft, but I plan to start them launching out of the aviary and build a trap door on the inside, like the the one on my original loft. That trap is just a door that hangs down over the opening and the birds can drop down, but can not fly back out. I haven't had a bird escape yet.

Speaking of the original loft, I also plan to remove all the perches from there and install several nest boxes. I am thinking of letting them raise their babies in there and then they can go to the big loft when they are ready.

Sorry for rattling on like this. I get to thinking of how I want to build the loft and I can't shut up.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Looks nice indeed, expensive but nice, but I would be cautious only because it is plastic and can be chewed through easier than wire, please let us know how this stands up over time say a year or so!
> 
> BTW-- you've done a nice job on your loft and I love your birds, they look GREAT!



thanks!

btw, this is how thick it is compared to a quarter and it is designed for poultry business so i assume it can last long and chew proof from animals like raccoons.. about cost i think i paid about $75 for 3 pcs of 2ft x 4ft which includes shipping














kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice picture, shows just how thick and heavy duty it really is, could be OK but I would be careful, like I plan on burying 2 feet of 1/4" wire mesh all around my loft so there will be no creatures trying to get in from under ground, be it Rat, Weasel, Mice, Raccoon, or whatever and also keep the under loft area from harboring any animals that might want to make it their home!  This may be over kill because there are 3 dogs on property but I would rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been toying with another idea for the front of the loft. Instead of making the front out of 1/4" hardware cloth, what about using some sort of plexiglass? I have a big sheet that would cover at least the bottom half of the front already. Has anyone seen that used before and if so, how does it work? Would the heat accumulate too much inside the loft?


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, here is another question. As I have said, the loft is going to be facing east. I had planned for the east side to be covered only in hardware cloth, with aviaries coming out the same side. It will be relatively sheltered by trees and most of our bad, rainy weather comes from the west, here in Oklahoma. Maybe I am second guessing myself, but I am worried the birds will get too much moisture with the front being open like that. Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> I have been toying with another idea for the front of the loft. Instead of making the front out of 1/4" hardware cloth, what about using some sort of plexiglass? I have a big sheet that would cover at least the bottom half of the front already. Has anyone seen that used before and if so, how does it work? Would the heat accumulate too much inside the loft?


Are you talking about from top to bottom of the loft? You're planning on have 3 solid walls and hardware cloth front? I don't think I'd go with plexiglass....that stuff breaks easily and after a while, gets very brittle.......think I'd skip that idea.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Are you talking about from top to bottom of the loft? You're planning on have 3 solid walls and hardware cloth front? I don't think I'd go with plexiglass....that stuff breaks easily and after a while, gets very brittle.......think I'd skip that idea.


I suppose what I am worried about is moisture coming in on the side covered by the hardware cloth.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Are you talking about from top to bottom of the loft? You're planning on have 3 solid walls and hardware cloth front? I don't think I'd go with plexiglass....that stuff breaks easily and after a while, gets very brittle.......think I'd skip that idea.


Yes, I am planning to have a solid wall to the north and west. The south will be attached to the original loft and there will be air coming in from the same direction, since the original loft stands about three feet off the ground. I talked to a friend of mine who keeps pigeons and he said he believes the loft will be fine with an open front to the east.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well you could use that plexiglass if you only did say 24" from the top of aviary but still use the mesh under it as a backup this way you could get more protection as you wanted? Hope that helps!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Well you could use that plexiglass if you only did say 24" from the top of aviary but still use the mesh under it as a backup this way you could get more protection as you wanted? Hope that helps!


I actually have a piece of plexiglass that was an old "Safeway Parking" sign. It is almost 10' long and about 4' wide. One way to use it would be to rip a width of it with a skill saw and use it to make an overhang on the front of the loft. That would help prevent the rain from blowing in. Another way would be to rip about a 24" width of it and use it for the top part of the front of the loft, as you suggested.

Talking about the mesh, my boss has suggested I use some wire he used for his chicken pen. It is actually called deer netting, but the mesh on it is 5/8" x 3/4". I really think that is too large.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yea probably too large but don't look a gift horse in the mouth something is better than nothing, until you can get smaller mesh wire!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> yea probably too large but don't look a gift horse in the mouth something is better than nothing, until you can get smaller mesh wire!


Trouble is, he doesn't have enough to do the entire front of the loft, plus the aviaries. I am going to have to wind up buying something to finish it, so unless I find something else, I am probably going to just go with the hardware cloth.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

The addition I am adding on is going to be about 10' long x 7' tall x 6' deep. The one I am adding onto is about 40" x 40" x 74". I am thinking about have the size of the aviary at 3' deep x 10' long x 3' tall. I am going to have about 30 adult birds. Is that going to be a big enough aviary?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> The addition I am adding on is going to be about 10' long x 7' tall x 6' deep. The one I am adding onto is about 40" x 40" x 74". I am thinking about have the size of the aviary at 3' deep x 10' long x 3' tall. I am going to have about 30 adult birds. Is that going to be a big enough aviary?


I wouldn't worry so much about the aviary being able to hold all the birds. It's seldom that you have ALL of them out there at the same time.......maybe if it's raining, they'll all go out and lay in the rain for while, but other than that, they are constantly in and out, on a perch, off a perch..........
Now, in our square aviaries.........I think they are 4 feet tall and we have perches in the aviary. That way, more birds can get out there if they want to. If you have no perches and only the bottom for them to lay on......it MIGHT get a little crowded at times. 
Our perches are just a 2 X 2 going from the front of the loft to the loft wall. We have 4 in each aviary. That way they've got room for perching AND just laying on the bottom.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about the aviary being able to hold all the birds. It's seldom that you have ALL of them out there at the same time.......maybe if it's raining, they'll all go out and lay in the rain for while, but other than that, they are constantly in and out, on a perch, off a perch..........
> Now, in our square aviaries.........I think they are 4 feet tall and we have perches in the aviary. That way, more birds can get out there if they want to. If you have no perches and only the bottom for them to lay on......it MIGHT get a little crowded at times.
> Our perches are just a 2 X 2 going from the front of the loft to the loft wall. We have 4 in each aviary. That way they've got room for perching AND just laying on the bottom.


It wouldn't be a problem to put a couple of 2 x 2 boards across the aviary and that would give them some place to perch. I actually planned to make it about four feet deep, but I am tryin to conserve my funds and if I make it three feet, then a 36" roll of hardware cloth, 50' long will do the front of the loft, plus the aviary. It will also be a little easier to build, since I can use whole strips of the wire and not have to splice anything together.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Wish me luck, folks. I am going to be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning and am going to try to get the new loft at least in the dry before the rain gets here after 1:00 pm. My son-in-law, Jason, is going to be here and hopefully we can get this show on the road.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

cant wait to see the outcome of your project , you have to remember that even if you do use wire for the front on your loft that you can just cover it with plastic for those colder months of the year and all will be good  and in the summer months all that fresh air keeps them happy an healthy as wel,so go with your gut ,alterations can always be done at a later time if it isnt up to your specs at that point .. everyone learns as they go and improves as they go too... Im sure it will be a great outcome ..


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> cant wait to see the outcome of your project , you have to remember that even if you do use wire for the front on your loft that you can just cover it with plastic for those colder months of the year and all will be good  and in the summer months all that fresh air keeps them happy an healthy as wel,so go with your gut ,alterations can always be done at a later time if it isnt up to your specs at that point .. everyone learns as they go and improves as they go too... Im sure it will be a great outcome ..


I have just gotten my shower and sat down from being outside all day long, working on my loft. To finish it up, I need to close it in on the south side, where it joins with the original loft, put to more strips of wire on the front, and build and install the perches. I also have to build the aviary, but I may give it a rest for a day or two, once I have the birds in the loft. With the east side open, they can get plenty of fresh air. If it wasn't for wanting to get the birds exiting and entering the loft through the aviary, I would forego them, because they should be able to get plenty of fresh air through the open front.

All in all, it was an interesting day for me and Jason. We had to change a few things as we went along, such as how we attached the roof to the back and the posts, and you should see how I hung the door.  We also had to dodge thunderstorms all afternoon. 

I am sorry I don't have pictures yet, but I worked until dark and I didn't take time to take them. I promise, I will have some either tomorrow or early next week. The loft will probably be unlike anything you have ever seen. My Dad and my older brother are both excellant carpenters, but as my twin brother, Gary said today, while he was helping me on the loft, we didn't get the carpenter gene. It certainly isn't a professional loft, but I believe the birds will like it and it will certainly make it easier to manage them. I will make more comments about how I am going to have it set up, once I have the pictures to help explain it.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Here is a picture, finally*

Okay, here is one picture that will show you the loft, as it is now. There are a few things I need to do to finish up, but it is liveable for the birds. I do have a question about it. Given the fact that it has an open front to the east, is there a real need for an aviary? What are your thoughts about that? Here is the picture and keep in mind, I am not a carpenter, so it may look a little pieced together.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Does it need an aviary?*

Okay, after sleeping on it last night and looking at the picture this morning, I still wonder if an aviary is needed on my loft. I could very easily add a couple of ledges on the front 2x4 boards to give them a way to get more in the sun, but they wouldn't be able to go sit in the rain, if they want. Any ideas?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> Okay, after sleeping on it last night and looking at the picture this morning, I still wonder if an aviary is needed on my loft. I could very easily add a couple of ledges on the front 2x4 boards to give them a way to get more in the sun, but they wouldn't be able to go sit in the rain, if they want. Any ideas?


Personally, yes, I think you do need an aviary. They love to lay in the rain and how are you going to give them bath water? The only way right now is to put it in the floor of the loft, which will get wet and that's not good for the birds or the floor.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Personally, yes, I think you do need an aviary. They love to lay in the rain and how are you going to give them bath water? The only way right now is to put it in the floor of the loft, which will get wet and that's not good for the birds or the floor.


You are right, of course. Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this thread. I took a few hours of vacation this afternoon and did some more work on the loft, including starting the aviary. I would have had it finished, if I hadn't ran out of the wire. I plan to get another roll Friday and finish it up Saturday.

We are supposed to get rain the rest of the week and I suppose that will be a good time to be able to see how much rain gets blown in from the east, if any. Hopefully, it will all be good.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Aviary almost finished*

Okay, folks. The aviary is almost finished and I need some advice. I really want to have the birds exiting and entering the loft through the aviary. What I thought about doing was building a door on the front of the aviary that would hinge outward and down. That would get it out of the way to allow the birds to come and go. I would also build a simple trap door between the aviary and the loft. This would be a hinged door that hangs down over the opening and can be propped open enough to allow them to drop through, but not open enough for them to exit. Take a look at the pictures below and tell me how you would do that with the setup I have. I am open to any and all ideas.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking good, your ideas on the hindged landing board and the simple drop trap are right on, when you get finished please take more pictures we love them! P.S. Your birds will love you for the added aviary!


----------

